# Coyotes, Dogs



## greenboy

Help.

at night we get coyotes and dogs from the neighbors. They are after the chicken, I can't sleep, I shot a coyote last month, but I can not shoot my neighbor's dogs even when they are idiots and allowed them to run free at night, I asked them to keep them in their property but they are idiots and wont do it, the dogs are after my chicken too!!!! My buddy Karl told he purchased years ago a repellent very potent he had similar problem, but he can not remember the name of it. I wonder if somebody knows how to make a dog /coyote repellent . Please any suggestion is welcome, I lost three chicken and a duck last season.. ....:hair


----------



## RichNC

Lock them in the coop, the chickens that is, locked down at sunset! If you can't be bothered to do that, then your loss is their gain.


----------



## farmerDale

Most places if dogs are harassing your animals, you can shoot to kill, providing they are on your land. Extreme yes, but if you give fair warning, some neighbors may listen.

This is only after shutting them up at night, as it seems like you have a nocturnal issue. which is easily fixed by locking up the poultry...


----------



## mzgarden

I also think the answer is you gotta lock the chickens up at night. Ours roam the pastures all day, but once the sun starts going down, they all troop back up to the barn and put themselves away. If one of the girls decides to 'camp' on a fence post, the roo goes and pesters her until she comes in. We converted a horse stall to a chicken coop so they're behind the barn door/walls and behind the horse stall door.


----------



## Terri

Raccoons, opossums, weasels, coyotes and dogs. If the dogs do not get a chicken then the other varmints will unless you lock them up! It does not matter if the neighbors let their dogs loose because if they did not then the rcoons would get them: either way you lose birds

I put my chickens in a shed at night, and I use a spring clip to lock them in because a raccoon is capable of sliding the bar over. BTDT on that!!!!!!!!!!

An Amish man was able to use a timer to shut the door of the hen house but I am not mechanically minded and so I did not figure it out. At sunset a door would slide down over the entry to the hen house.


----------



## alleyyooper

First off most states have laws on what is allowed and not allowed with dogs. You can not take into your own hands to kill a dog on your property and if you do and get caught can be very costly. You need to file a complaint with the proper agency like animal control, county sheriff or state police near you. Pictures are proof of dog off leash on your property and not being under super vision of the owner.

*Check your PA dog laws and the county you live in.*

Coyotes lead is a good deterrent and if you don't want to do the deed your self post a wanted varmint hunters post at the local sports man club and gun shops. We had one farmer at the grain elevator who let us take care of a coyote problem he had 15 years ago. We now get about 4 calls a year from people just from word of mouth to hunt coyotes on there property which has led to being able to hunt other things.

Also shut the chickens in at night as mentioned. 

 Al


----------



## motdaugrnds

The first thing I would do "after notifying neighbors who own those dogs" is to call animal patrol. Set up a paper record of what those dogs are doing.

Simultaneously I would lock the birds up...as many have suggested...every single evening. Your not doing so could be construed as an invitation to those predators.


----------



## Maura

I found electricity worked well. At night all birds must be behind an electric fence, either netting or wire. Chickens will go home when they feel it is the end of the day, so as long as they can get to their roost, they will. They will hop between hot wires, so I did not have to close the henhouse door or open it in the morning and they were safe. You may have to do both, hot wire plus closed door, but as written above, if it&#8217;s not one critter it&#8217;s another.


----------



## ShannonR

Maura said:


> I found electricity worked well. At night all birds must be behind an electric fence, either netting or wire. Chickens will go home when they feel it is the end of the day, so as long as they can get to their roost, they will. They will hop between hot wires, so I did not have to close the henhouse door or open it in the morning and they were safe. You may have to do both, hot wire plus closed door, but as written above, if itâs not one critter itâs another.


If I were into free ranging my chickens I would do this! That's actually pretty smart...won't stop smaller varmits like snakes or rats but would go a heck of a long ways toward securing the birds without having to shut them in every night then let them out in the morning.

Thank you for this idea!


----------



## greenboy

I lock the birds every night, some of these coyotes or dogs dig under the fence, I did call Animal Control they came and they filed a complaint, my neighbors thinks their dogs are their children and they are free to do whatever, one of the Animal Control guy suggested poison for the coyotes but I think that's too cruel and the possibility for the dogs to take it is present. I wont do it. A friend told me that vinegar and white paper is enough to keep them away so I am going to try that, the dog repellent is good but is not cheap...:huh:


----------



## ShannonR

Huh, almost sounds like animal control is advocating your dealing with this problem yourself.

Are you allowed to snare or live trap prdators on your property where you are at? Just thinking, if you could catch the dogs in question you have a few options...like taking the dog to the neighbors' house and demanding repayment for predator kills, as well as their dogs contained, or you could hand them off to animal control to take care of it for you, or you could find these poor stray dogs new homes maybe lol. Many options out there.

Installing a game cam would go a heck of a long ways toward proving there is a problem at your place to any and all parties involved.


----------



## barnbilder

There are all kind of people that offer trapping services (for a fee), most deal with residential squirrels, bats and raccoons and things like that. They would be able to tailor a trapping program to suit your specific situation, and be able to give solid guidance in any kind of fencing situation. They can even discuss things like white paper and vinegar with you, (they will tell you not to waste your time). "Animal Control", if it is municipal, state or federal, is the new term for the dog catcher, and some "public sector" animal control operators are not highly motivated to get results.


----------



## fishhead

I would close them up as others have suggested and then run an electric fence around the perimeter about 12" off the ground and 16" from the wire mesh fence.

I would also put out pans of liquefied rotten fish at night as a treat for the dogs to roll in before they head home.


----------



## barnbilder

Hey, I like that rotten fish idea. That would be a great, peaceful , non confrontational method to keep the neighbors dogs from wandering. They sell pure skunk essence in most trapping supply catalogs and in some hunting supply stores. I have yet to see a dog that wouldn't take a roll on a dead skunk, or a rag soaked in skunk essence, without previous electronic guidance. Sadly, in some rural places, it probably wouldn't work. The problem dogs are just turned loose to fend for themselves, never go in the house to get skunk and fish guts on the furniture. "hey, we live in the country, let's get a dog" or "we like to keep a few dogs around, you know, to keep the varmints away from our three tomato plants" or, "yep, I lika have me a good dog, to keep an eye on the place", and the neighbors place, and so on. If they go missing, they just go get more.


----------



## Lady89

Actually by law in most places you can shoot the dogs if they are killing your live stock. But you need proof ether Photos or the dead animal in hand

But before you go that far you should start locking the chickens up at sunset this will protect them from dogs, coyotes, raccoons and any other nocturnal hunters


----------



## alleyyooper

*"Actually by law in most places you can shoot the dogs if they are killing your live stock"*

*KNOW YOUR STATES LAWS.*

You better not do that here in Michigan. If you get caught it will cost you a whole lot of money to pay the law suit.

Also here in Michigan Animal control wants you to catch the dogs and hold them till control can get to your property. They will some times try to catch the dogs if you become a royal pain in their kister calling and complaining.


 Al


----------



## wiscto

Maybe LGDs are a solution in the long term. It sounds like a lot of people are pretty close by, though. You'll have to work with the local community on their dogs to avoid confrontation between your dogs and theirs, so maybe it isn't worth it. The coyote thing is a problem that a lot of people think they have an answer to. I would say be careful with poisoning them for a whole different reason. That being that coyotes have a huge social network. When you kill a lot of coyotes, all of the female coyotes left will have litters of up to 15 pups. If a new coyote moves into an eradicated area, she will begin having those huge litters. This was observed in Yellowstone when the Gray Wolves started trying to kill them all off. The young coyotes will have to establish territory, will be on the move, and will test your territory to see if you are capable of protecting it, and they have zero experience with what a smart meal is and what will get them in trouble with humans. When the population is stable, they have small litters, and it's a little more possible to "teach" the coyotes to know better. Their population will still rise if food is readily available, and there may be some issues, but we have coyotes near the land I'm taking over and they rarely if ever show their faces. Nobody really has recurring problems with them. A few people hunt them intentionally, but in small numbers. They get killed in small numbers during deer season. But no one is out there trying to wipe out every 'yote in the county. A few counties north they are trying to eradicate, and every few years there inexperienced coyotes all over the place, and they're kind of a problem. They also have less deer, because the small game species go unchecked after major coyote kills, and they strip the woods bare of the forage deer prefer. You have to have a top predator. In most of the US that's a coyote. Everyone needs to just accept their role.


----------



## Maura

You don't want to be killing the neighbor's dogs. Lure them into your car and take them to animal control. Say you found them on (nearest highway, or some paved road two miles from home) and they must be somebody's pet. Inconveniencing people makes them pay attention. Either they will be contacted (if there is a tag), call AC worried, or the dogs will be adopted.


----------



## barnbilder

Coyotes can have huge litters whenever they have plenty of food. Considering they can eat almost anything, that is most of the time. Some people say to just leave them alone and they will leave you alone. I say that familiarity breeds contempt. If you leave them around long enough, they will cause problems. Once they know your layout and your routine, they will venture in, as need arises. I find most of the troublemakers to be old and sometimes debilitated in some way, gunshot wound, broken teeth. These are often the easiest to catch. The "don't shoot them or they will suddenly have bigger litters" idea sounds an awful lot like something a bunny hugger dreamed up.


----------



## ShannonR

Maura said:


> You don't want to be killing the neighbor's dogs. Lure them into your car and take them to animal control. Say you found them on (nearest highway, or some paved road two miles from home) and they must be somebody's pet. Inconveniencing people makes them pay attention. Either they will be contacted (if there is a tag), call AC worried, or the dogs will be adopted.


Or the dogs may be put to sleep by AC. Hate to say it but the actual odds of adoption are highly variable.


----------



## barnbilder

No guarantee the owners will be contacted if there is a tag. I commonly hear of people losing hunting dogs with multiple collars containing names addresses and phone numbers as well as tags. Not even a call, have to track them down. Hopefully before they get put down. If you are willing to take somebodies dog across town, possibly to it's death, and basically lying to animal control, wouldn't it be better to shoot the dog and hang it on the owners mail box? If they are bad owners, they will just go get another dog, without ever knowing there was a problem. In a lot of states, if it was actually bothering anything, you would have the right. Better than being all sneaky about it. Call animal control. Tell them you don't have a good relationship with your neighbor. (which, if this is even an issue, is a true statement). Then animal control can decide, and you have a publicly recorded record. If, in the future, a problem arises, this will be helpful.


----------



## wiscto

barnbilder said:


> Coyotes can have huge litters whenever they have plenty of food. Considering they can eat almost anything, that is most of the time. Some people say to just leave them alone and they will leave you alone. I say that familiarity breeds contempt. If you leave them around long enough, they will cause problems. Once they know your layout and your routine, they will venture in, as need arises. I find most of the troublemakers to be old and sometimes debilitated in some way, gunshot wound, broken teeth. These are often the easiest to catch. The "don't shoot them or they will suddenly have bigger litters" idea sounds an awful lot like something a bunny hugger dreamed up.



Nah. I didn't say never shoot a coyote. You would have known that if you'd actually read what I said objectively instead of dreaming up your own interpretation. When you shoot only the ones you see skirting your territory or causing problems, you condition them over time. Yea, eventually they will show up. Yea, you probably will have to shoot one now and then. It happens. I actually implied that pretty clearly, I thought. But if you drop poison, trap, track, hound, and generally hunt them down to eradicate them, the very same biological process you just talked about will result in bigger litters of pups, an explosion in prey population resulting in even MORE pups, and general stupidity all around. 

I know a lady if you want to hug some bunnies.


----------



## greenboy

I haven't seen the dogs around I sprayed vinegar around the property, they seems not to like it, and I put some pepper in it. But I keep seeing the coyotes, and now we have a &&&&& fox in the mix. OH LORD>


----------



## D-BOONE

alleyyooper said:


> *"Actually by law in most places you can shoot the dogs if they are killing your live stock"*
> 
> *KNOW YOUR STATES LAWS.*
> 
> You better not do that here in Michigan. If you get caught it will cost you a whole lot of money to pay the law suit.
> 
> Also here in Michigan Animal control wants you to catch the dogs and hold them till control can get to your property. They will some times try to catch the dogs if you become a royal pain in their kister calling and complaining.
> 
> 
> Al


What about.....
DOG LAW OF 1919 (EXCERPT)
Act 339 of 1919


287.279 Killing of dog pursuing, worrying, or wounding livestock or poultry, or attacking person; damages for trespass; effect of license tag.

Sec. 19.

Any person including a law enforcement officer may kill any dog which he sees in the act of pursuing, worrying, or wounding any livestock or poultry or attacking persons, and -there shall be no liability on such person in damages or otherwise, for such killing. Any dog that enters any field or enclosure which is owned by or leased by a person producing livestock or poultry, outside of a city, unaccompanied by his owner or his owner's agent, shall constitute a trespass, and the owner shall be liable in damages. Except as provided in this section, it shall be unlawful for any person, other than a law enforcement officer, to kill or injure or attempt to kill or injure any dog which bears a license tag for the current year.


----------



## arachyd

I love the rotten fish idea but suspect it would actually attract any varmint that eats carrion unless you pick it up again each morning.


----------



## Lady89

D-BOONE said:


> What about.....
> DOG LAW OF 1919 (EXCERPT)
> Act 339 of 1919
> 
> 
> 287.279 Killing of dog pursuing, worrying, or wounding livestock or poultry, or attacking person; damages for trespass; effect of license tag.
> 
> Sec. 19.
> 
> Any person including a law enforcement officer may kill any dog which he sees in the act of pursuing, worrying, or wounding any livestock or poultry or attacking persons, and -there shall be no liability on such person in damages or otherwise, for such killing. Any dog that enters any field or enclosure which is owned by or leased by a person producing livestock or poultry, outside of a city, unaccompanied by his owner or his owner's agent, shall constitute a trespass, and the owner shall be liable in damages. Except as provided in this section, it shall be unlawful for any person, other than a law enforcement officer, to kill or injure or attempt to kill or injure any dog which bears a license tag for the current year.


 Is that a state or federal law?


----------



## ShannonR

Looks like it's a Michigan law.


----------



## FarmerRob

Have you considered a paintball gun for the neighbor's dogs. If they think it is OK to let their little fluffy run loose they may think again when fluffy comes home with his butt covered in red or green paint. Getting hit with one will sting but not kill. It might sting enough to deter the pup from returning.

However, this will not help with coyotes, racoons, possums, and other critters. Chickens and rabbits are prey for just about everything on Earth. The best actual solution is to fortify your fencing to make it a Fort Knox for chickens. Five feet high Fixed Knot 2 x 4 wire (or just regular welded wire) with offset hot wires at several levels. And of course a good HOT energizer. Mine puts out 9 joules (rated to cover up to 50 miles of fencing) and is way overkill for my needs but it keeps the chickens safe and Bambi away from the beans and tomatoes etc.

A top cover of netting will protect them from birds of prey. There is nothing else you can do re birds of prey as they are federally protected.

You should not have to worry about killing anything with the hot wire (unless it is loose and they can get tangled up in it--so just string your wire tight). The energy pulse is only 1/10,000th of a second and is well below the level that could cause electrocution. That said you will not want to grab a hot wire to test it out. Use a meter for that--they are cheap.

To keep them from digging under your wire you can lay 2 to 4 feet of the welded wire flat on the ground and cover it with stones and soil to weight it down. When they try to dig, and cannot get through, they do not have the ability to reason that if they back up they could still make it. Doing this may be moot if they have already stuck a wet nose up to a strand of hot wire.


----------



## Deschamps_Farm

My husband runs a hot wire or two on the outside of the coop fencing and it keeps our neighbor's dog away. The first time they got in the coops the killed over 26 birds...chickens, turkeys, and ducks...&#128557;


----------



## greenboy

THE PROBLEM IS some people wants for you to accept their stupid animals they way they are, my cousin lost 12 chickens to the neighbors dog, and he can not prove it. So the law can not help him. HOW ABOUT THAT.



alleyyooper said:


> *"Actually by law in most places you can shoot the dogs if they are killing your live stock"*
> 
> *KNOW YOUR STATES LAWS.*
> 
> You better not do that here in Michigan. If you get caught it will cost you a whole lot of money to pay the law suit.
> 
> Also here in Michigan Animal control wants you to catch the dogs and hold them till control can get to your property. They will some times try to catch the dogs if you become a royal pain in their kister calling and complaining.
> 
> 
> Al


----------



## greenboy

So sorry to hear that.



Deschamps_Farm said:


> My husband runs a hot wire or two on the outside of the coop fencing and it keeps our neighbor's dog away. The first time they got in the coops the killed over 26 birds...chickens, turkeys, and ducks...&#128557;


----------



## motdaugrnds

Hmmmm Setting up a camera and creating the paper trail is about all I can recommend. 

(My experiences with predators being after the fowl is quite different from yours. My place is only 6 acres and there are quite a few foxes, *****, possoms, ground hogs and feral dogs that roam by. My chicken house is inside the garden/orchard area and only my dogs can get in there 24/7. So I never have to lock the chickens up at night. Haven't lost any since I got this LGD.)


----------



## tree-farmer

barnbilder said:


> Coyotes can have huge litters whenever they have plenty of food. Considering they can eat almost anything, that is most of the time. Some people say to just leave them alone and they will leave you alone. I say that familiarity breeds contempt. If you leave them around long enough, they will cause problems. Once they know your layout and your routine, they will venture in, as need arises. I find most of the troublemakers to be old and sometimes debilitated in some way, gunshot wound, broken teeth. These are often the easiest to catch. The "don't shoot them or they will suddenly have bigger litters" idea sounds an awful lot like something a bunny hugger dreamed up.


Our dogs do a good job of keeping them down the hill and away from our livestock. I see them often on our hay fields and since they cause us no problems, I let them be. I feel like if we were to exterminate them, they would be replaced by a new pack who may not respect our dogs' territory up by the house and the pastures.
If they ever do cause us problems, I won't hesitate to get my gun.


----------



## joejeep92

Had/have the same issue. Neighbor doesn't live on the property, just keeps his dogs, horses and calves there. Dogs are completely free range and he or his sons would just drop more off. As comical as it sounds, there was a pack of about 6 chihuahuas running around the area crapping on stuff. The bigger dogs he brought fought with my dogs, crapped EVERYWHERE, carried off stuff, chased stock and spread fleas. So, the more cooperative ones got brought to the humane society. The ones that chased me (got ran up a tree once), my stock, or looked crossways at stock disappeared. I am a dog lover and hate to do it but I shouldn't have to be afraid of me, my kids, or my stock being harmed on my own property.


----------



## CountryMom22

Owning a dog of any size comes with a responsibility. If the owner doesn't step up and become responsible, the dog pays the price. You're right Joe, you shouldn't have to fear for your safety on your own property. No one wants to shoot the dogs, but no one wants to be attacked or have their livestock killed either. You are just taking responsibility for protecting your livestock.

Some friends of ours got an older puppy that they wanted to grow up into a guard dog for their chickens and future cows. After spending one afternoon with this 8 or 9 month old dog and watching it trying to grab the kids by the back of the neck and shake them while they were riding sleds down the hill, I told my friends this dog had too high a prey drive to make a good guard dog. They didn't believe me. Two weeks later it got in with their chickens and killed half of them, so they started penning the dog up in a run. Dog learned to climb a 6 foot chain link fence, and after numerous escapes made his way to the neighboring farm and mauled 4 sheep, while running the remaining 3 to near exhaustion. My friends had to shoot their own dog, even though they didn't want to, but they did what they had to do. The poor dog was just placed in the wrong home, but they didn't feel comfortable trying to rehome a dog that was such an escape artist and passing on the problem.

Sometimes being responsible sucks.


----------



## muleskinner2

alleyyooper said:


> First off most states have laws on what is allowed and not allowed with dogs. You can not take into your own hands to kill a dog on your property and if you do and get caught can be very costly. You need to file a complaint with the proper agency like animal control, county sheriff or state police near you. Pictures are proof of dog off leash on your property and not being under super vision of the owner.
> 
> *Check your PA dog laws and the county you live in.*
> 
> Coyotes lead is a good deterrent and if you don't want to do the deed your self post a wanted varmint hunters post at the local sports man club and gun shops. We had one farmer at the grain elevator who let us take care of a coyote problem he had 15 years ago. We now get about 4 calls a year from people just from word of mouth to hunt coyotes on there property which has led to being able to hunt other things.
> 
> Also shut the chickens in at night as mentioned.
> 
> Al


----------



## muleskinner2

Where I live any dog chasing livestock may be shot on sight. Lock the chickens in the coop at night. If dogs or coyotes dig under the fence or wall of the coop, shoot them.

Muleskinner2


----------



## larryp

One thing that helps with dogs/coyotes trying to dig under the fence is to take a 2 foot wide piece of woven wire and lay it flat along the ground beside the fenced area for your chickens. Fasten it to the bottom of your wire and then either let the grass grow up through it or you can cover it with dirt and then let grass grow over it. When the predator tries digging under the fence they run into the wire and can't get through it.


----------



## AmericanStand

I’ve found it helps to go to the dog owner and say your dog killed my buff Orpington prizewinning hen. She’s worth about $100 how soon can you go to a show and buy a replacement for me ?
They will say something like my dog would t do that. 
You then need to say if you have to come pick up your dead dog from my. BAck yard and pay for another hen would that be proof enough ??

Yeah get a camera if you are still having this problem after all these months.


----------



## MichaelZ

Even though there may be laws preventing you from shooting the problem dog, there is most likely a law that does not allow the dog to roam free, causing damage. In short, you need proof. A game cam is the solution. Then if neighbors still will not cooperate, turn the photos over to the sheriff.


----------



## barnbilder

I've found that hanging a snare in the fence digunders works better than a trail camera.


----------



## Forcast

MichaelZ said:


> Even though there may be laws preventing you from shooting the problem dog, there is most likely a law that does not allow the dog to roam free, causing damage. In short, you need proof. A game cam is the solution. Then if neighbors still will not cooperate, turn the photos over to the sheriff.


I collected the neighbors dogs that killed my birds and dropped them off at the shelter. After the owner had to pay fines a few times they decided to contain their dogs.


----------



## Myrth

In our area, the law allows for livestock owners to shoot dogs that are going after livestock. However, my view is that I prefer to rely first on my fencing so that I hopefully do not have to start a neighborhood war.

When we first bought this place we observed a number of neighbor-owned dogs roaming free. The dogs seemed to claim our land as their territory. Therefore, before we moved in we built fencing. The property was only partially fenced. We added fencing so that the entire perimeter is fenced, including across the driveways. We have gates across the driveways that we keep closed. 

Then we moved our German Shepherds to the property. Once, one of the neighbor dogs challenged one of our GSDs through the fence. Our dog reached through the fence, got the neighbor dog by the neck, and tried to drag the dog through the fence. I yelled “OUT!” and she let go on command. The neighbor dog, bloodied, ran home and never returned. 

Our GSDs patrol our property, and the fence keeps our dogs in and neighbor dogs and roaming coyotes out. In 5 years, no dog or coyote has tried to enter the area our dogs patrol.

Good fences make good neighbors. So do good dogs.


----------



## 50-45-1

I had a friend that had a similar problem with the neigberhood dogs. They had 3 horses, one was elderly and another was an appaloosa that had bad eyesight. The neighbors 3 dogs would come over and chase the horses back and forth and around their pasture. Talking to these neignbors did not help. Calling animal control did not help. They were worried that soon one of the horses was going to get injured by running into the fensing or stepping in a hole. Another friend of theres talked them into taking there donkey back to there place for a month. Her hame was Bunny. The next morning the dogs came sliding under the fense for another round of galloping fun, and next thing you know Bunny, with her ears laid flat against her neck and teeth bared hit the unsuspeting pack of dog sending them every which way. She was bitting and kicking dogs in all directions. She cleared that pasture and the last dog out was draging his hind quarters under the fence. They never did dare to come back. Dont get me wrong, I love dogs, I however do not like irresponsible dog owners.


----------



## Wolf mom

I also collect intruding dogs and take them to the pound. Yes, after paying fines for a few times, owners learn.

Another way to "dispatch" the dogs is to paint ball them.

Coyotes? I would leave them alone as they eat rodents and put the chickens in a safe roost at night.


----------



## AB1

This is a old thread I know. Thought I would post anyways. May help someone. I really like the idea of people getting the dogs and taking them to the pound. Keeps the dog relatively safe and forces accountability on the owner. 

We have a flock of ducks and chickens that we use for our eggs business. About 50 chickens, 35 ducks. For the most part they free range on the farm. 40 acres. In the evenings they come up from the fields and ponds to bed down. Chickens go in one of three houses and ducks bed down on the ground around them. We have a 60x40 wooden fence around this area as well. A baby chick might could squeeze through if that gives ya a idea on how it’s spaced. At any rate each night we put our 3 year old Pyrenees out with them. To date we have never lost a bird. This guy watches the skies and everything in between. He’s up all night and sleeps in the shop about all day. A good livestock guard dog I’ve learned will truly protect your animals and property as his own. 

We also have a big Rottweiler. Had him since a pup. He’s two. Not your average LGD but he’s gentle with the horses, goats, cats, and birds. He’s doesn’t have instinct like the Pyranees but he’s 140 pounds and watches the farm big time. He has chased away a big shepherd that he spotted about 400 yards away. Caught it rolled it up and roughed it up a bit and I’ve never seen it back. 

Then we have a little mixed breed shepherds thing. He’s about 40 pounds. Good with the animals and fast as lightning. He’s a pup. Just smells and barks. 

I think good dogs really help on a farm. One of the best things. Oh and we also use lights around the goat pens also. Most things don’t wanna mess around with anything that’s clean, no brush, and has lights.


----------



## 3SRanch

AB1 said:


> This is a old thread I know. Thought I would post anyways. May help someone. I really like the idea of people getting the dogs and taking them to the pound. Keeps the dog relatively safe and forces accountability on the owner.
> 
> We have a flock of ducks and chickens that we use for our eggs business. About 50 chickens, 35 ducks. For the most part they free range on the farm. 40 acres. In the evenings they come up from the fields and ponds to bed down. Chickens go in one of three houses and ducks bed down on the ground around them. We have a 60x40 wooden fence around this area as well. A baby chick might could squeeze through if that gives ya a idea on how it’s spaced. At any rate each night we put our 3 year old Pyrenees out with them. To date we have never lost a bird. This guy watches the skies and everything in between. He’s up all night and sleeps in the shop about all day. A good livestock guard dog I’ve learned will truly protect your animals and property as his own.
> 
> We also have a big Rottweiler. Had him since a pup. He’s two. Not your average LGD but he’s gentle with the horses, goats, cats, and birds. He’s doesn’t have instinct like the Pyranees but he’s 140 pounds and watches the farm big time. He has chased away a big shepherd that he spotted about 400 yards away. Caught it rolled it up and roughed it up a bit and I’ve never seen it back.
> 
> Then we have a little mixed breed shepherds thing. He’s about 40 pounds. Good with the animals and fast as lightning. He’s a pup. Just smells and barks.
> 
> I think good dogs really help on a farm. One of the best things. Oh and we also use lights around the goat pens also. Most things don’t wanna mess around with anything that’s clean, no brush, and has lights.


Good post, our Pyranees sounds just like yours, and she was a rescue. She came with her half pyranees half Lab puppy who is equally as protective. We also have a small mut and a new Shepherd puppy that is still learning. They stay out all night and sleep in the barn all day!


----------

